# Looking for Male Scaly Partners



## aceroundcat (Jun 23, 2018)

Hello! The name is Kometa. I am a female domestic cat. 

I really like roleplaying and want to find some partners. I've got a soft spot for scalies like dragons and snakes. I want to do some nsfw roleplaying. It doesn't have to have a plot or be long-term, though I am down for it. If you want me to send my reference pictures, let me know. I would really like to see yours, too!

If you are up for it you can contact me and I will send you my Telegram or Discord. Hope to talk to you guys soon!


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm not a snake or dragon, but I am a lizard. I'm always down for RP.


----------

